# Economics of plowing myself



## mark24

For the last 4 years I have been paying someone to remove the snow from my driveway. The cost I have gone with has been the season cost of $750. I have a big driveway with a hill. 

I plan on being in this house for the next 20 years as it is my dream home. So my question is should I plan on forking over more than $15,000 over that time to have someone plow me out every year or should I buy my own plow? I've also tinkered with the idea of plowing my neighbors driveways too for additional dough.

What would you do? Buy the plow or pay the man?


----------



## SnowMatt13

1. Do you plan on having a vehicle that will hold a plow for the next 20 years?
2. If you do more than your own drive, you will need additional insurance. Don't think that since it's just the neighbor and you're good friends, that he would look the other way if something happened.
3. Do it. Used plow in good condition & just to plow your drive.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975

you could buy a nice truck for 5000.00 you just have to do some research. There are people that have bought new and are now selling them ,that they only used for personal may be a older truck but sometimes older is better ! And if you plan on doing other driveways you have to get liability insurance ,otherwise you could be the one looking from the outside in of your old house !


----------



## NJ Plowman

It's not worth it, for the $750 per season you can snuggle up in a cozy bed with your woman and watch the snow fall out your bedroom window, wake up to find your driveway already plowed, and not have to worry about driving something with an 8 foot wide, 800lb piece of steel hanging off the front of it. You don't have to get up early, worry about your equipment, worry if you hit something burried in the snow, worry about hitting another car with your plow, worry about someone slipping on the property that you just plowed and them sueing you and becomming the new owner of your dream house that you thought that you would live in for the next 20 years...like I said, it's not worth it. If you get into the snow business, do it as a living and make some money to go alone with ALL THE HEADACHES THAT ARE ASSOCIATED WITH THE SNOW BUSINESS!!!!  

For $750 per season you are getting off cheap...why not go into the insurance business, you pay that too!


----------



## mark24

Yeah, I wish my drive was plowed before I woke up. Not sure about other parts of the country, but here they plow the commercial lots first and then come over to do the residentials. I have never been plowed out before I leave my driveway in the 4 years I've been here. None of them can guarantee that or give me a single pass to help get me out.

I'm thinking a used plow would be the route for me. Isn't it easy enough to just get different connecting parts if I want to change trucks? Why change the whole plow? I just sold my 2000 F150 and got a 2006 F150. I plan on using that for the next 6 years.

I have to laugh at the insurance business comparison. We're talking snow, not something that's actually complicated. I used to ride in the truck with my Dad when I was learning to drive. He would plow us a rink sometimes. My brother even did it when he was 16 or 17. I never got the chance as we moved. I've had three idiots that have attempted to plow my drive to date. They are in such a friggen hurry to finish the job and move to the next that they scalp my grass and damage my asphault. Me? I have more time than they do.

Thanks. Seems to make sense to do it myself. No worries about the neighbors...they can break they're own backs.


----------



## go plow

i myself plow for a living, ive had clients buy their own plow truck before, just to get a call from them durring a storm saying that their truck doesnt start, think about it, if you get a truck thats going to just sit, will it run in a big snow storm?, plus if your only use for this truck is to plow your driveway, will it last you 20 years? NO!! what will you pay in taxes,rg,and insurance for this truck..... theres alot to think about here!!!


----------



## mark24

Huh? Who's saying I'm getting a truck to just sit and plow? I will only have one truck and it will be multi-purpose. Not sure how that got started.


----------



## go plow

mark24 said:


> Huh? Who's saying I'm getting a truck to just sit and plow? I will only have one truck and it will be multi-purpose. Not sure how that got started.


 then if thats the case i would go for it!! i thought it was just used to plow in the winter months.


----------



## Mick

There's really a lot to think about here, no matter which way you go. I usually say first get someone to plow for you, it's cheaper than buying a truck and plow, plus getting up and the work involved. But if you want to plow just you're own, then I'd advise getting a cheap s10 or similar 4WD that you don't need to register and insure, then put a cheap 6 ft or so plow on it and just have a junker to plow with. Having that 7 1/2 or 8 ft piece of steel hanging off that nice, new truck will have you replacing front end components sooner than you'd like. 

As far as "We're talking snow, not something that's actually complicated", that's what my neighbor thought. He had hired me last summer to plow, then before winter got here, he bought a used truck that came with a plow. He thought he was pretty smart saving the cost of me plowing, till the first snow. He got the truck stuck sideways in the driveway, so nobody could get in or out. He came looking for me to help him, but I was out plowing others so they could get out. So he had to keep looking for a neighbor to help him out. He was late getting to work, plus his wife was late getting out. 

You say the guys who have been plowing scalp the grass and don't get you plowed in time. Then I'd say you're hiring guys who don't know how to plow and you need to learn how to determine expertise before hiring them. I arrange my route by when people need to leave for work or whatever. I also put out markers for driveway edges and hazards. The general rule for lawn damage is if you do any damage, repair it in the Spring. If you survey the area and mark it in the Fall, there should be no or very little damage. Displacing gravel is generally unavoidable, but can be minimized.

One word of caution. With a used plow, make sure you get all the components you need to attach it to your specific truck plus any wiring-related components. Mounting hardware can be very expensive and getting it attached to the truck can be several hundred dollars. Depending on repairs, that "good deal" can cost more than a new plow. If you don't know what you're doing, you'd be wise to stay away from used.


----------



## dirt digger

an '06 F-150 and only plowing your own drive?...go for it. You can buy a light duty plow for around $2000 and it will last you the next 3 trucks if you are only pushing a few times a year. If the guys you had plow for you are unreliable then that $2000 pays for itself in one season, not to mention the $750 a year your saving


----------



## mark24

dirt digger said:


> an '06 F-150 and only plowing your own drive?...go for it. You can buy a light duty plow for around $2000 and it will last you the next 3 trucks if you are only pushing a few times a year. If the guys you had plow for you are unreliable then that $2000 pays for itself in one season, not to mention the $750 a year your saving


Thanks DD for the constructive comment. What would you recommend for $2k in the light duty range?


----------



## mark24

Mick said:


> As far as "We're talking snow, not something that's actually complicated", that's what my neighbor thought. He had hired me last summer to plow, then before winter got here, he bought a used truck that came with a plow. He thought he was pretty smart saving the cost of me plowing, till the first snow. He got the truck stuck sideways in the driveway, so nobody could get in or out. He came looking for me to help him, but I was out plowing others so they could get out. So he had to keep looking for a neighbor to help him out. He was late getting to work, plus his wife was late getting out.


Absolutely. Some people should not be driving a car let alone adding the plow to it. Fortunately, there are people who can drive just as good as you with a plow. I have no worries in my own capabilities with a plow on my truck. Weird how some of you think plowing is the hardest thing to do in the world and it should be left to the 'professionals'. My dad and 16 year old brother worked a plow and figured it out quickly. My bro says it's very easy. Are you worried about losing work or something to people doing it themselves? I'm still chuckling at the insurance comment above by NJ Plowman.


----------



## justme-

The insurance is not for repairing scalped grass, it''t for when you lose control and hit the neighbor's house putting the blade through the garage door, or slide down his driveway into his stone wall. Some insurance companies will require you to have the truck registered as a commercial vehicle and have commercial insurance coverage if you plow more than your own personal property, if you are involved in an accident while plowing someone elses property without said insurance you could be without insurance coverage for the accident and even hve your policy cancelled.


You Do need to find a better plow guy, we all hit grass here and there, but unless a customer insists on installing their own markers for me it's a rarity.


You can remount a plow onm many vehicles, but it depends on the individual vehicles- a plow from a 1994 dodge will fit a 1999 Dodge, but a 1999 Dodge plow will Not necessariy fit a newer truck (for example). If you buy a better brand of plow, like a Fisher, Western, Meyer, etc (who also makes commercial plows) you will likely have more fitment options in the future as opposed to a Northern or a Snobear which may not. There's the price versus weight comparisons too.

The thing is chooseing your plow guy (my customers are always open before they need to leave for work at least one pass unless I have problems like unplowed city streets, SOE Issued, etc) Also decide if you want to get up get dressed and leave for work or get up early, get dressed, plow out the drive then go to work and REplow when you come home from the additional snow. Keeping in mind the more snow the harder work it is and more complicated it gets especially for a light duty (1/2 ton) truck and home plow.

You're paying for the convience too, which seems lacking in your current contractors.


----------



## norrod

Mark,

You shouldn't have any problem doing it yourself. There are many plowers that will fight to deter you away from DIY, I say go for it !

I'm a Western user, but you won't find new for 2K

Curtis makes a nice light duty rig, I do not know what they run. You might find a used rig after this season that's in good shape.

Look for a local plow dealer and just go chat with them.

But what the others say about plowing other peoples stuff changes everything. You are no longer a DIY guy. You are now a sleep deprieved, coffee sucking, plower, weatherman, mechanic, paying gobbs of money for insurance, spare parts, fuel, coffee and 7-11 fruit pies.

So do not drop the plow on any property other then your own without proper insurance.

So go for it, no reason why we get the have all the fun !


----------



## SnoFarmer

mark24 said:


> . The cost I have gone with has been the season cost of $750. I have a big driveway with a hill.
> I plan on being in this house for the next 20 years . So my question is should I plan on forking over more than $15,000 over that time to have someone plow me out every year or should I buy my own plow? I've also tinkered with the idea of plowing my neighbors driveways too for additional dough.
> What would you do? Buy the plow or pay the man?


Justme, Mick, NJ Olpwman and the rest are giving you a good look at both sides of the coin. Some say go for it & some hire a service.

Is the $750 for unlimited snow removal for whole season?
It sounds like your drive is large, how long and wide is it?
The seasonal price of $750 is cheep.(i'm sure the price will increase too, over the years.)
If you get a plow truck you will spend over the $15,000 in the next 20 years too, ie; cost of the rig, plow, maintenance, insurance, liability insurance. ect,ect(are you mechanically inclined?)

Like others have pointed out do you like to get up early, before you go to work? You will have to go out and get the old plow truck started in fowl weather. you'll go plow your drive and the neighbors before you go to work?

Your right it is not hard to plow, but it does take a year or two to get proficient at it.

It sounds like if you can afford your dream house, you can afford a service. But it also sounds like you want a plow truck to play in the snow with. (not that there is any thing wrong with that.)
You live in MN, so finding a good plow truck should be easy, as everyone and there brother in law has 2 of them.. lol 
Your still young right? You have a large yard? A truck with a plow maybe the right thing for you.


----------



## Yaz

It's more than the plow guy that shows late and charges 750.00. I can see it and so can others. You just want a plow to 1) Do it yourself 2) Not depend on someone else. 3) you always wanted to do it as a kid.

Just do It. Be careful and have fun. You find it's a ball at first then it will become work... enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## mmwb

Hard to say how it would come out in the end financially, and you have to figure the time you put into plowing, maintenance, and fuel as well. Sometimes it isn't just about the money. Self sufficiency, knowing you can get it done when you want it done... all factors. I've a fairly decent sized drive and have shoveled, blowed, hired it plowed and plowed it myself. For me getting the plow and doing it myself has been the best way....but then I picked up a couple of commericial lots this first season to pay for the thing. Now the plow and salter are paid for and I can continue to do a little on the side and my own, or just do my own.


----------



## mark24

I've never been involved in a thread this hit or miss before.

1. I didn't state that I was going into the plow business. Just in passing said I may plow a neighbors drive. Followed that up with a no, I'll just do my own. 

2. The insurance funny was from NJ Plowman saying that if I am going to plow myself, why not get into the insurance business too since I pay that. By the way, still laughing.

3. I'm not getting a separate truck to do this.

So please...no more doing this for a living talk? Thanks.

Most of you are right on the money and Yaz may be right on. I might also add that I live on a lake and have wished I had a plow to shovel rinks for my kids rather than spending an hour shoveling one. Just a little added kicker.

I am a DIY. My hobby is restoring old Mustangs. So I weld a lot, sandblast, paint, rebuild motors, you name it. I like to do it myself. I also like to do it cheap. I'm in business for myself and my wife stays home with the kids so I can afford a little extra time in the morning or whenever plowing. I just don't like to go overboard buying a plow. My drive is probably 350 feet long by 12 feet and snakes up a bit of a hill. But the drive in front of my 3 car garage (where it ends) is much wider for about 80 feet. I also have a turnaround area. I've watched my plow guys do it for years and know I could do it better. They are in too much of a hurry to plow and leave.

I want a plow with controls in the cab. It wouldn't work for me to monkey around with the plow manually. I'll keep my eyes open for something used or new this spring and summer.


----------



## SnoFarmer

??? This is your 6th post what others are you talking about?(that are hit or miss?)
I don't think you would have gotten the same answers you did if you had posted this info in your first post as it answers a lot of variables involved in your Q.
Still $750 for your drive is cheep. You have answered your own"Q". Other than what size truck and what plow do you want.
Are you trying to come up with reasons to get a truck to justify the purchase to your wife?lol
If you want a truck get one, get a good plow and it will last for 20yr.


----------



## mark24

Good thought on the wife question. But no, she is behind this idea as well.

Reread the thread and follow it chronologically and you'll see what I'm saying.


----------



## mark24

SnoFarmer said:


> "So please...no more doing this for a living talk? Thanks" Mark24.
> You mentioned plowing your neighbors too and that changes every thing. This is where the responses are coming from. Doing it for a living or not does not matter you will need additional Ins to cover your but.


Please read the last sentence in the fifth post of this thread. Then read the rest of the thread.


----------



## SnoFarmer

mark24 said:


> Thanks. Seems to make sense to do it myself. No worries about the neighbors...they can break they're own backs.


You may change your mind again? Who knows. lol.
There are a lot of variables to your first Q, and the rest of them for that matter. I think they were exploring all of the possible options.
There was not one post with bad info. There just trying to help, given what info you gave in your first Q.
Just trying to help....:waving: good luck in your endeavor..


----------



## mark24

SnoFarmer said:


> You may change your mind again? Who knows. lol.
> There are a lot of variables to your first Q, and the rest of them for that matter. I think they were exploring all of the possible options.
> There was not one post with bad info. There just trying to help, given what info you gave in your first Q.
> Just trying to help....:waving: good luck in your endeavor..


I know. No harm, no foul. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Yaz

If your into restoring you may need all the time you can.. buy a new plow for that new truck and keep it in front of your truck inside the garage. It will last a long long time. Old plows are OK but if you want no hassles just buy a new one from one of the bigger manufactures that local to you. See the supporting venders... like whats up top. Today they all very good, do ask us you'll get a million answers.

Good luck


----------



## Jay brown

if i were you i'd buy a four wheeler or a tractor and plow with that. don't really need a truck do you. a tractor of four wheeler is more milti pourpose.


----------



## mark24

Jay brown said:


> if i were you i'd buy a four wheeler or a tractor and plow with that. don't really need a truck do you. a tractor of four wheeler is more milti pourpose.


Hey SnoFarmer...see what I mean?


----------



## SnoFarmer

mark24 said:


> Hey SnoFarmer...see what I mean?


 LOL... 
("do ask us you'll get a million answers."Yaz)
That's the truth!!!lol

Mark24, every one has there own way of doing things some work better than others. You asked A Q, now you will get all the options for snow removal to choose from, if you asked or not, Remember HELP is our middle name.....

You could put a small plow on one of your Mustangs?:
shovels for the kids?
Or a wheeler with a plow for each member of the family and fleet plow your drive!!! lol Like I said , Good luck in your decision....

But,seeing as you live on a lake with a seizable yard & drive?, boat? dock? trailer?
I think you can find enough work for a truck. You can find a used 3/4 ton for around the same price as a 1/2 ton and they get about the same millage to. I just recommend you get more truck than you will use, to ask a 1/2 ton do the work of a 3/4 ton... wait,,, what did you ask again?....:waving:


----------



## Yaz

Mark 

Just to get a idea... I punched in a 06 F-150 in the e-match on the Fisher link above.

Depending on your Front end rating and cab/bed configurations. you can get a 7'4" homesteader to a 8' HD. 

Even the 7'4" plow would be fine for you. It's a lot less weight and will save you money. 

I am not suggesting a Fisher because it depends on what available /price etc in you area. You may end up with one but that is your call.

Good Luck.


----------



## mark24

Right now, I am looking for good prices on a new Homesteader or Suburbanite.


----------



## Jay brown

mark24 said:


> For the last 4 years I have been paying someone to remove the snow from my driveway. The cost I have gone with has been the season cost of $750. I have a big driveway with a hill.
> 
> I plan on being in this house for the next 20 years as it is my dream home. So my question is should I plan on forking over more than $15,000 over that time to have someone plow me out every year or should I buy my own plow? I've also tinkered with the idea of plowing my neighbors driveways too for additional dough.
> 
> What would you do? Buy the plow or pay the man?


okay, i didn't answer your question the first time. i'll answer it now since you asked. i'd buy a tractor with a rear blade. you can buy a utility tractor for $15,000 you'll put about 40 hours on it a year, thats 800 hours in 20 years. and in 2026 your tractor will be worth about $30,000. then when your sixty years old you can brag to your coffee buddies that you have a 2006 john deere tractor with only 800 hours. plus you can give your grandkids rides and they could drive it in your town parades. or your could buy the truck and plow and in 20 years you would have a rusted out pick up that no one wants to drive.


----------



## justme-

mark24 said:


> Hey SnoFarmer...see what I mean?


Look, if you ask a question like you did EXPECT answers like that, especially if this is the most "hit or miss" thread you've seen in you'r tenure here.

If you know the answer you're looking for, don't ask the question and troll for trouble.
You're getting honest suggestions and opinions.......


----------



## Mick

justme- said:


> Look, if you ask a question like you did EXPECT answers like that, especially if this is the most "hit or miss" thread you've seen in you'r tenure here.
> 
> If you know the answer you're looking for, don't ask the question and troll for trouble.
> You're getting honest suggestions and opinions.......


I have a few minutes to waste, so I'll respond to this thread again. I have to agree, justme. Registered two days and laying down rules on how to reply? These were genuine responses to a question that has no definite right or wrong. Tenure? Two days?

Well, got to go. Better things to do. My apologies to the others atypical response. As far as I'm concerned, do what you want to do.


----------



## LD4850

Ok... Now a response from someone just like yourself. 

Back before most of these "Professionals" were even born, I plowed with a 1/2 ton Ford & a manual angling Meyer plow. It can be done. It was fun most of the time & the money was good.
Times change... Today all I do is my own driveway & a pass or two on the neighbors that use the private road I live on.
Just upgraded my plow rig to a 94 F150 this year from the 78 F250 I have been using for the last 15 years. The plow is older then that (Western). I DO have enough room to just let this rig set and it will never see a license plate again. Also NO ins. 
I plow a little over 1/4 mile of road + the drives I do. Works GREAT. I get the job I want & nobody else would (or could) do. Last yr it cost me $1800 to buy the truck & mount the plow on it. Then sold the old truck for $500. Figure I need to keep this one at least 10 yrs to pay for it.
FORGET the tractor idea... It's COLD up on one of those & takes FOREVER.
The only advice I would give you is get the NEWEST mounting system you can find because mounting your plow on a 2026 vehicle might be a real problem finding a current mount. I know Western doesn't still make mounts for the plow I have so it's custom time if I ever want to move it again.
Just finding the mount for this 94 truck was a trick.
Bottom line.... Buy your own, have fun & SAVE. payup payup xysport :waving:


----------



## basher

mark24 said:


> Absolutely. Some people should not be driving a car let alone adding the plow to it. Fortunately, there are people who can drive just as good as you with a plow. I have no worries in my own capabilities with a plow on my truck. Weird how some of you think plowing is the hardest thing to do in the world and it should be left to the 'professionals'. My dad and 16 year old brother worked a plow and figured it out quickly. My bro says it's very easy. Are you worried about losing work or something to people doing it themselves? I'm still chuckling at the insurance comment above by NJ Plowman.


You have, as David Hobbs (who drives pretty well his own self) would put it, a huge set of attachments

1) you're self employed and haven't learned the basics of liability CYA? of course you need an insurance rider for the plow if you ever plan to carry it off your property. Plow a skating rink? anybody falls through the ice falls on the ice, or is any way hurt by the attractive nuisance you have created is suing, bet on it. since you have learned to plow better then the pros do though osmosis (or what ever you call your window) I hope you got your law degree watching Matlock.

2) Plow makers change, or are forced to change the mounting systems regularly. you can't get older style mounts for many newer vehicles (05+) so an older plow on and older truck either would not transfer or would require a conversion kit for the black iron and new harnesses and light systems to be moved to a newer truck, we recommend customers budget 1,000 to 1,800 minimum to move a plow from one vehicle to another dependent on plow and who does the labor

3)Used trucks, particularly light duty used for plowing newbies, break things. But I'm sure the mustangs have taught you quick easy repairs for 4x4 systems. And we've all learned any tire in any condition is suitable for snow removal applications. So it should be cheap and easy to find what you need.

So sure buy a used truck plow combination, do your own drive, but open your mind. These guys have tried to give you GOOD advice based on years in the business, listen to them. Your own plow would allow you to do a more thorough job then you are paying for now, have some fun, and a truck for other purposes. But take what you've been told to heart. None of us could really give 2 s*& what you decide to do. You asked a question we tried to help. Oh and it will cost more then $750.00 a year to own the truck, plow with it or not.


----------



## Turfmower

If it was me, I wouldn't buy a truck to plow just my driveway. Trucks need to be register and insured. the days of having unregister vehicle on you property are over. Most towns won't allow them.

I would buy a old tractor. I have Kubota F2000 4WD with 5 foot power angle plow. You can get a machine like this for under $4000.00


----------



## Jay brown

Turfmower said:


> If it was me, I wouldn't buy a truck to plow just my driveway. Trucks need to be register and insured. the days of having unregister vehicle on you property are over. Most towns won't allow them.
> 
> I would buy a old tractor. I have Kubota F2000 4WD with 5 foot power angle plow. You can get a machine like this for under $4000.00


thanks for the suport man, i like the tractor idea for the do it yourselfer. plus you are not going to tear up a tractor like you would a f150


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

mark24 -

Not sure if you've given up on this thread or not, but I'll post this....

You mind saying where you're at in MN?? At least what region?? I know SnoFarmer says your $750 sounds cheap, but here around the cities, you'd be getting stuck. It all depends on your snowfall.

I will agree however that depending on how the snowfalls, for me anyways, you might be one of the first to be plowed, you might be one of the last, or you might fall in the middle......  

Anyways, I'd say go ahead. Call my dealer, Chris in Lino Lakes at PlowWorld.... 651-784-000, if you're from the area around here anyways, and talk to him about an older plow.

Now I know he's going to try to get you into something 8' or so, if only for the resale value.

I know that's a catch-22, since others on the DIY side of the equation say that you can get a light duty plow since other DIY'ers are always looking for a lightduty plow, and you don't need as much resale to equal out the less up front cost.

Anyways, if you've already got the truck, absolutely put a plow on.

Some people think that homeowners shouldn't do anything themselves, that they don't have the brains to get out of bed without stubbing their toe.

Put the plow on. If you think your neighbor might sue you because you run into the garage door, either tell him "I'll plow your drive for the most part so you can get out when it snows 10, but I'm not coming within 4' of your door" Or tell him "I'll plow your drive, but don't sue me".

You'll know if you break something that you're responsible for it. If not, then don't do it.

It really is that simple sometimes.


----------



## mark24

Good post lwnmwrMan22. Of course I haven't given up. Just had a long weekend away from the pc.

I'm still getting some pretty good laughs from 'some' of the people here. But that's ok, I can laugh if I want to. That's my call...unless I need some kind of insurance for that . This is NOT rocket science no matter what 'some' of you want to think it is. If you're plowing a lot of commercial and residential areas as a business you have created, then I can see the more advanced difficulty. But for crying out loud, I'm just plowing my own freaking driveway. Most of you have made intelligent replies, but a few...?????wtf. Way to bring down the intelligence level of the pro plow people.

I thank most of you for your replies but I know there are a few of you who are trying to protect your business by making a blanket 'let the pros do it' statement. Gee whiz, I better let the pros shovel my walk too as I'm really not sure what speed or angle to attack that with or none the less what kind of shovel I should get. And, oh my, what if I slip?? 

I do thank most of you for your true help. It's the few that really make the intelligence level drop it seems on this forum. Looky me...I run a plow...yeee haww. I'm so smrt, I'm so smrt. .....Get a grip.:waving: 

Just havin' fun with y'all.


----------



## LD4850

basher said:


> You have, as David Hobbs (who drives pretty well his own self) would put it, a huge set of attachments
> 
> 1) you're self employed and haven't learned the basics of liability CYA? of course you need an insurance rider for the plow if you ever plan to carry it off your property. Plow a skating rink? anybody falls through the ice falls on the ice, or is any way hurt by the attractive nuisance you have created is suing, bet on it. since you have learned to plow better then the pros do though osmosis (or what ever you call your window) I hope you got your law degree watching Matlock.
> 
> *Insurance companies LOVE people like you. I'm self employed too & don't have any extra insurance for my plow. If you don't hit things you wouldn't need all that insurance. Maybe you need lesons.*
> 
> 2) Plow makers change, or are forced to change the mounting systems regularly. you can't get older style mounts for many newer vehicles (05+) so an older plow on and older truck either would not transfer or would require a conversion kit for the black iron and new harnesses and light systems to be moved to a newer truck, we recommend customers budget 1,000 to 1,800 minimum to move a plow from one vehicle to another dependent on plow and who does the labor
> 
> *I understand now. You're one of the guys ripping the general public off with your inflated prices. If I couldn't move a plow from one truck to another for less then $500 I'd quit. That includes makeing my own mounts.*
> 
> 3)Used trucks, particularly light duty used for plowing newbies, break things. But I'm sure the mustangs have taught you quick easy repairs for 4x4 systems. And we've all learned any tire in any condition is suitable for snow removal applications. So it should be cheap and easy to find what you need.
> 
> So sure buy a used truck plow combination, do your own drive, but open your mind. These guys have tried to give you GOOD advice based on years in the business, listen to them. Your own plow would allow you to do a more thorough job then you are paying for now, have some fun, and a truck for other purposes. But take what you've been told to heart. None of us could really give 2 s*& what you decide to do. You asked a question we tried to help. Oh and it will cost more then $750.00 a year to own the truck, plow with it or not.


*It didn't cost me $750 to own & opperate my last truck for the last 10 yrs that I ran it. That includes fuel. And it also hauled a LOT of wood & trash. Pulled a few trees too. Learn how to use your equepment and how to take care of it without pouring money into it. You'll notice a nice increase in your profits.

And I have a tractor with a back blade on it. I'm just too old to sit out in the weather anymore so I do the pick up thing.*


----------



## grassmanvt

Well, I'm bored so here's my take on it. Sounds like you want a plow and I think question was just for a little positive reinforcement. Are you going to save a bunch of money, well, doubtfull but, it sounds more to me like that isn't the biggest concern anyway. If you want one, get one. Its already been determined by you ( I think) that the truck will go down the road in a few years and I'm guessing before another 20 years is up you'll have had many more than one plow. You'll probably be lucky to break even compared to hiring it out. On the other hand, sometimes a toy is a great form of theropy, and when you think of it that way, it sounds like a bargain. If I always did the practical thing I wouln't have three sleds in the yard that I don't ride or a 150 hp tractor that I don't have any use for, other than a ride around the field.


----------



## Turfmower

This is a Kubota F2000 the have 4WD and power steeering










this one is on EBAY for 2 Grand. 
Find a contractor that did condo in late 80's or early 90's. he should have old one siting behind his shop. 
Mine has 5 foot power angle blow, You can get a heated cab for it too.


----------



## basher

LD4850 said:


> *Insurance companies LOVE people like you. I'm self employed too & don't have any extra insurance for my plow. If you don't hit things you wouldn't need all that insurance. Maybe you need lesons.B]*


*

They must not sue people there in Pleasant Valley. I got sued last year for installing a plow on a truck that was then stolen by a drunk from the owner's lot and involved in a accident. Cost the insurance company 12,000 in legals to have a judge say "Dismissed." Plus my commercial accounts want a thing called a "certificate of insurance" as part of the contract. S.O.P. out here in Metro America. It's not collision insurance that you need . It's what they call Completed Work, and General Liability.



LD4850 said:



I understand now. You're one of the guys ripping the general public off with your inflated prices. If I couldn't move a plow from one truck to another for less then $500 I'd quit. That includes makeing my own mounts.B]

Click to expand...



I don't have a engineer on staff so we buy mounts specifically for the vehicle we are installing it on. Average cost of any manufacturers mount 600.00, wiring between 50.00 and 200.00. Then there is the conversion kit (around $500.00) if your older model plow mounting style isn't available for your new truck. Plus there is the labor cost. We have to pay our employees, this part of the country frowns on slave labor. 



LD4850 said:



It didn't cost me $750 to own & opperate my last truck for the last 10 yrs that I ran it. That includes fuel. And it also hauled a LOT of wood & trash. Pulled a few trees too. Learn how to use your equepment and how to take care of it without pouring money into it. You'll notice a nice increase in your profits.
B]

Click to expand...



I'm sure we all want to know how you operate your truck on an average of $75.00 worth of fuel a year. I can't fill my tank for that.

Oh, the big yellow button that says "spell check" works.*


----------



## justme-

LD4850 said:


> *It didn't cost me $750 to own & opperate my last truck for the last 10 yrs that I ran it. That includes fuel. And it also hauled a LOT of wood & trash. Pulled a few trees too. Learn how to use your equepment and how to take care of it without pouring money into it. You'll notice a nice increase in your profits.
> 
> And I have a tractor with a back blade on it. I'm just too old to sit out in the weather anymore so I do the pick up thing.*


really.... Hmm, a 78 F250 MIGHT get 15mpg, and has a 30 Gall tank. Even at $0.99/gallon.... 4th grade math will give you an answer.
Now Unless you have some magical connection that eliminates the Registration for that vehicle to drive it on any public roadways.....
So, Assumeing you keep it on private roads and private property eliminating registration, inspections (if necessary in the state) and insurance.... the cost of fuel alone pushes you to exagoration... Not to mention how wonderfully a truck runs that is left sitting for several months out of a year.

*I'm sorry, but I call Troll.*


----------



## SteveB(wi)

Here's what I did. I plow myself, parents, and a couple friends and neighbors. I currently run a '76 chevy ¾ ton with an old 6½' Meyer blade. This blade is a '72 and is currently on it's fourth truck. It was originally on my '67 Scout and I've moved it when I bought different trucks. I even had it on a 2WD pickup for many years. It did cost me $50 dollars to do the last swap as I bought a used Western mount that actually was for this model truck. I have done one complete rebuild of the plow pump in the last 25 years and have bought hoses, solenoids and 2 motors in that time also. Still that cost is less than $500 plow maintence for 25 years. The blade finally rusted through and I T boned a guy who ran a stop sign with it ($750 ins settlement) so I bought another used blade for $50 swapped my turn clyinders and a case of beer to fab and move the blade mounts to fit it. 
The truck is my dump runner, general hauler, occasional hunting trip rig. It runs about 2K miles a year, liability insurance only, and fully licensed. Realistically you plow for a few hours and then pull the blade off so trashing the front end isn't as big a factor as a guy out there for 12-24 hours doing commercial stuff. 
My "customers" know I have a job and try to open up late at night or in the morning before I leave and I'll come clean things up after work. They know I'm not going to fix sod or clean up gravel and in 30 years I have never hit a building, car, tree etc. I don't ask for compensation but they always do nice stuff for me, occasional fuel card, bakery, dinner etc. I take pride in my work and actually enjoy plowing especially late at night, no traffic, quiet, snow coming down. 
I've also done the rear blade on our old 8N Ford tractor and can honestly say it's overrated compared to a warm truck cab. I also know plenty of guys who plow with their ATV's and they work pretty good unless it;s a big storm, but again not all that comfortable.


----------



## THE BOSS 1975

Ok well heres a miss !!! Was Pluto a dog ?


----------



## tvpierce

Here's a suggestion that doesn't necessarily fit your original criteria, but it worked for me -- and it's lots of fun.

I went with a Jeep for my driveway. It does a great job in the winter, and when the weather gets warm, I have a convertable to drive around on sunny days. I've always loved Jeeps, but could never have justified owning one as a daily driver (I have 2 kids and a dog). But it makes a great 3rd vehicle. I like having a 3rd vehicle (that's registered and road worthy) because I work on my own vehicles, and a 3rd vehicle gives me flexability if I don't finish a weekend job by Monday morning.

Maybe not the solution for everyone, but works pretty well for me.

jp


----------



## Detroitdan

$750 a season? that's almost as much as I made last winter! I thought people were paying $175-$250 a season, at least thats what I was reading about last winter. I've never done seasonal pricing, dont know anyone who does around here, but I would do a lot of plowing for $750, and I'm not a lowballer.


----------



## Detroitdan

Detroitdan said:


> $750 a season? that's almost as much as I made last winter! I thought people were paying $175-$250 a season, at least thats what I was reading about last winter. I've never done seasonal pricing, dont know anyone who does around here, but I would do a lot of plowing for $750, and I'm not a lowballer.


how do you get $750 a season for a driveway? Are you mowing, landscaping, painting and cleaning the pool too?


----------



## mayhem

Detroitdan said:


> how do you get $750 a season for a driveway? Are you mowing, landscaping, painting and cleaning the pool too?


Another homeowner chiming in here:

I think $750 is pretty realistic for a driveway in a place where it snows decently...say 70-100" a season with a few big (12"+) storms in there somewhere so the plow guy has to coe by a couple times in a single day. My plow guy charged me $25 per full pass and $30 for sanding which in a typical winter seemed to run me about $700-800 for a season...one big 20" storm and you're on the hook for $75 minimum if your plow guy is any good. He upped his rates to $30/35 respectively last year. Let me be clear to the pro plow guys, I think his pricing was extremely fair (possibly because he's my next door neighbor), cheap even considering my driveway is about 350' long with a 2 car-wide turnaround and 3 car-wide parking area at the top. The only reason I was able to do the drive myself last year was because my brother was nice enough to give me his old 85 GMC 3/4 with a 7'6" Fischer on it.

I've read every post in this thread and have found absolutely no compelling reason why you shouldn't plow your driveway. The economics work out at the very least to be cost neutral and its fun for you and you can probably do a better overall job than your plow guy since you can take the time to do it the way you want (not having to get to the next job as quickly as possible) and you know your driveway better than him.



> It didn't cost me $750 to own & opperate my last truck for the last 10 yrs that I ran it.


I took this to mean per year over the last 10 years in response to basher's post:



> Oh and it will cost more then $750.00 a year to own the truck, plow with it or not.


Ths is both correct and incorrect. Clearly it will cost more than $750 to own and operate a 2006 F150 annually, but since the original poster Mark owns and operates his truck regardless of the plowing situation it seems pretty obvious that mathematially we need to only look at the cost of owning and operating the plow. Figure a $4000 plow rig for his trucka nd he needs to operate it for 6 years without major problems and he's making money. Thats assuming his plow bill remains static at $750 a year for the next 6 years, which I don't think is realistic at all...gas is going nowhere but up over the long term and the plow guys have no choice but to pass the incremental cost increases on to their customers.


----------



## mark24

mayhem said:


> Another homeowner chiming in here:
> 
> I think $750 is pretty realistic for a driveway in a place where it snows decently...say 70-100" a season with a few big (12"+) storms in there somewhere so the plow guy has to coe by a couple times in a single day. My plow guy charged me $25 per full pass and $30 for sanding which in a typical winter seemed to run me about $700-800 for a season...one big 20" storm and you're on the hook for $75 minimum if your plow guy is any good. He upped his rates to $30/35 respectively last year. Let me be clear to the pro plow guys, I think his pricing was extremely fair (possibly because he's my next door neighbor), cheap even considering my driveway is about 350' long with a 2 car-wide turnaround and 3 car-wide parking area at the top. The only reason I was able to do the drive myself last year was because my brother was nice enough to give me his old 85 GMC 3/4 with a 7'6" Fischer on it.
> 
> I've read every post in this thread and have found absolutely no compelling reason why you shouldn't plow your driveway. The economics work out at the very least to be cost neutral and its fun for you and you can probably do a better overall job than your plow guy since you can take the time to do it the way you want (not having to get to the next job as quickly as possible) and you know your driveway better than him.
> 
> I took this to mean per year over the last 10 years in response to basher's post:
> 
> Ths is both correct and incorrect. Clearly it will cost more than $750 to own and operate a 2006 F150 annually, but since the original poster Mark owns and operates his truck regardless of the plowing situation it seems pretty obvious that mathematially we need to only look at the cost of owning and operating the plow. Figure a $4000 plow rig for his trucka nd he needs to operate it for 6 years without major problems and he's making money. Thats assuming his plow bill remains static at $750 a year for the next 6 years, which I don't think is realistic at all...gas is going nowhere but up over the long term and the plow guys have no choice but to pass the incremental cost increases on to their customers.


Thank you sir. Very well said.

Also, to the Detroit guy, my driveway is huge. Probably 600 feet long by 14 feet wide. The mouth of the driveway is about 40 feet wide.


----------



## gino

mark24 said:


> For the last 4 years I have been paying someone to remove the snow from my driveway. The cost I have gone with has been the season cost of $750. I have a big driveway with a hill.
> 
> I plan on being in this house for the next 20 years as it is my dream home. So my question is should I plan on forking over more than $15,000 over that time to have someone plow me out every year or should I buy my own plow? I've also tinkered with the idea of plowing my neighbors driveways too for additional dough.
> 
> What would you do? Buy the plow or pay the man?


 This is an easy question to answer. DO NOT BUY A PLOW just for your driveway. Buy a nice SnowBlower (Ariens) for $1,500. There are too many reasons to list why. Just trust me....


----------



## mayhem

gino said:


> This is an easy question to answer. DO NOT BUY A PLOW just for your driveway. Buy a nice SnowBlower (Ariens) for $1,500. There are too many reasons to list why. Just trust me....


This is the main reason why he should not use a snowblower. He needs a plow. What are the reasons why not? I haven't seen a single compelling reason yet in the last 3 pages.



> my driveway is huge. Probably 600 feet long by 14 feet wide. The mouth of the driveway is about 40 feet wide.


----------



## Yaz

Hey Guys.. Are we board?  

The guy hasn't posted since march.. he's gone probably never to return. Scared him off I guess. 

Don't worry...once it snows we will more interesting things to talk about.:waving:


----------



## [email protected]

mark24 said:


> Thank you sir. Very well said.
> 
> Also, to the Detroit guy, my driveway is huge. Probably 600 feet long by 14 feet wide. The mouth of the driveway is about 40 feet wide.


For that reason you listed, I would own a plow. I own a plow and my driveway is only 165' feet long by 25' wide.


----------



## mark24

Yaz said:


> Hey Guys.. Are we board?
> 
> The guy hasn't posted since march.. he's gone probably never to return. Scared him off I guess.
> 
> Don't worry...once it snows we will more interesting things to talk about.:waving:


Are you awake? I posted a couple up from you a few days ago. I'm that guy and I'm here. Scared? LOL.


----------



## mark24

gino said:


> This is an easy question to answer. DO NOT BUY A PLOW just for your driveway. Buy a nice SnowBlower (Ariens) for $1,500. There are too many reasons to list why. Just trust me....


I'm rolling laughing...oops ROFL. Do you have any idea how long that would take me? I actually have a nice snow thrower and tried to do a small portion once....once!


----------



## LD4850

justme- said:


> really.... Hmm, a 78 F250 MIGHT get 15mpg, and has a 30 Gall tank. Even at $0.99/gallon.... 4th grade math will give you an answer.
> Now Unless you have some magical connection that eliminates the Registration for that vehicle to drive it on any public roadways.....
> So, Assumeing you keep it on private roads and private property eliminating registration, inspections (if necessary in the state) and insurance.... the cost of fuel alone pushes you to exagoration... Not to mention how wonderfully a truck runs that is left sitting for several months out of a year.
> 
> *I'm sorry, but I call Troll.*


Actually I did keep it on my own private property all those years. The last year it was licensed was 1990 as I recall. No insurence and I don't think it got 1000 miles in those last 15 years. (I sold it to the neighbor kid for a "mud truck" last year.) I might have changed the oil 2 or 3 times and never did another tune up after I took it off the road.

Anyway Mark.... What did you end up doing? Did you buy a plow and do it yourself?


----------



## gpfarrell

What a fascinating old read!

Get a plow. Have your driveway cleared how you like & when you like.

Or... as a fellow Mustang driver... make sure your's has a posi rear-end... get some recap snowtires and a set of chains and let the stuff melt in May!!!

PS... I've got an inusrance license... they're pretty easy to get but not nearly as much fun as a snowplow!


----------



## mark24

LD4850 said:


> Actually I did keep it on my own private property all those years. The last year it was licensed was 1990 as I recall. No insurence and I don't think it got 1000 miles in those last 15 years. (I sold it to the neighbor kid for a "mud truck" last year.) I might have changed the oil 2 or 3 times and never did another tune up after I took it off the road.
> 
> Anyway Mark.... What did you end up doing? Did you buy a plow and do it yourself?


I am going to get a plow and do it myself. I am in a bind this winter though as I haven't changed jobs yet. I work so far from my home that I can't find the time to do it on my own right now. I'll be done with that job next spring so next winter I'll be plowing my own drive. Can't wait as my new rate this year is $850 for the year or $65 per plow on a demand basis.


----------



## mark24

gpfarrell said:


> What a fascinating old read!
> 
> Get a plow. Have your driveway cleared how you like & when you like.
> 
> Or... as a fellow Mustang driver... make sure your's has a posi rear-end... get some recap snowtires and a set of chains and let the stuff melt in May!!!
> 
> PS... I've got an inusrance license... they're pretty easy to get but not nearly as much fun as a snowplow!


Winter stinks for that very reason. No Mustang driving.


----------



## gpfarrell

Mark,

Not to hijack your thread, but...

I went to college in Erie, PA... heart of Lake Effect Snow. I had a well-used '85 GT hatchback there my Senior year... put 14" Ford Fairmont steel wheels on it with dog dish hubcaps... it looked so muscular & plain it could have been a '68 Roadrunner!

Anyhow, had used all-seasons upfront & recap snows in the back. With 200lbs of chicken grit in the back it actually did fine... even pulled a camaro out of ditch with it!

Spring was especially fun. After I took the weight out of it it felt like a 400hp car on those skinny snowbiters!

Best of luck to you & your driveway.


----------



## mark24

I wouldn't doubt that. Probably did well. But I have a 67 big block fastback that is restored. No way will it ever see the salty roads of Minneapolis.


----------



## Brian Young

dirt digger said:


> an '06 F-150 and only plowing your own drive?...go for it. You can buy a light duty plow for around $2000 and it will last you the next 3 trucks if you are only pushing a few times a year. If the guys you had plow for you are unreliable then that $2000 pays for itself in one season, not to mention the $750 a year your saving


You may be able to find a decent plow for around 2k, but someone mentioned before about buying a "nice" truck for around 5k....Yeah good luck with that! A truck for 5k will get you something thats 10-12 years old and I bet nothing but problems. You might get away with it for a year but after that its a crap shoot. So lets say you found a somewhat decent truck for 5k+2k(plow)=8years without having to worry about your snow removal. Then, OH CRAP! the tranny went out....2kmore in expenses(another 2+years of worry free plowing) and on and on, you get my point. Then in 3-4 years your 5k truck is a rusted pyle of junk from sitting, theres another 5k so now we're up to around 15k which = close to your 20yrs of worry free plowing. IMO if your not going to plow for a living or at least a suppliment income it's not worth it.


----------



## Sweetpete

mark24 said:


> What would you do? Buy the plow or pay the man?


Sheez...buy the plow. Case closed


----------



## mark24

Brian Young said:


> You may be able to find a decent plow for around 2k, but someone mentioned before about buying a "nice" truck for around 5k....Yeah good luck with that! A truck for 5k will get you something thats 10-12 years old and I bet nothing but problems. You might get away with it for a year but after that its a crap shoot. So lets say you found a somewhat decent truck for 5k+2k(plow)=8years without having to worry about your snow removal. Then, OH CRAP! the tranny went out....2kmore in expenses(another 2+years of worry free plowing) and on and on, you get my point. Then in 3-4 years your 5k truck is a rusted pyle of junk from sitting, theres another 5k so now we're up to around 15k which = close to your 20yrs of worry free plowing. IMO if your not going to plow for a living or at least a suppliment income it's not worth it.


Wasn't me ... the original poster. I just want the plow on my daily driver. I'd never buy a truck just for plowing purposes. I've since talked with other F150 super crew owners who plow their own drives. Guess it's a good setup for them. That's what I'll be doing. Just don't want 4 big guys in your truck when you plow.


----------



## mark24

Bringing up the dead. This is my only thread so I thought I'd update y'all. I ended up buying a 1976 Jeep CJ5 with a Meyer plow. Paid $2k for it. A little rusty, but runs great as does the plow. Thanks for the debates here.


----------



## YardMedic

Bought a classic, eh? Will it live in the garage or face nature throughout the year? For your application, it ought to do pretty well (and it won't take too long for it to pay itself off!). And anytime you decide to upgrade, there's probably someone who would compensate you roughly the same $2k, and you've made out! Better still, run the damn thing to the ground.... if it ever dies! Good luck, and post a picture if you have a chance


~Kevin


----------



## mark24

It will be parked in my 3rd stall ready for action all winter. I actually had the steerring apart for a few months to stiffen it up and such. Went to start it the other day and it fired up after only a few cranks. We'll see how it does this winter. Should be fun learning to plow.


----------



## YardMedic

mark24;426606 said:


> It will be parked in my 3rd stall ready for action all winter. I actually had the steerring apart for a few months to stiffen it up and such. Went to start it the other day and it fired up after only a few cranks. We'll see how it does this winter. Should be fun learning to plow.


I guess one thing to consider, whether inside or outside, will be keeping the unwanted wildlife out of it! Not that you mind sharing the cockpit with mice, but the last thing you want are chewed wires in the engine compartment or behind the dash!


----------



## mark24

No mice probelms. Used to have them though. I spent the entire summer trapping with traps around my house. Probably got about 60 of them. My garage is very well sealed. My house is too now that I know how they like to get in. Haven't had a mouse in my traps for quite a while now and I used to get 1 to 3 every night.


----------



## tvpierce

mark24;426591 said:


> Bringing up the dead. This is my only thread so I thought I'd update y'all. I ended up buying a 1976 Jeep CJ5 with a Meyer plow. Paid $2k for it. A little rusty, but runs great as does the plow. Thanks for the debates here.


Great choice. These are great plow trucks, but their weak spot is the low mass -- so you may want to increase it by adding some weight. I like dried play sand because if you get a little too far into a bank, a couple of handfuls of sand help a lot with traction. I put a 50 pound bag on each rear wheel well, and 2 or 3 (50 lb bags) behind the rear seat. With a CJ-5, you don't have any room behind the seat, so I'd just set it on the seat (if you even have a rear seat.)

Good agressive tires will help too. Or if you're going to be exclusively off-road with it, you might consider chains on all 4 wheels. You would be unstoppable with 4 chained wheels.

Good luck... and yeah, post a picture.

jp


----------



## mark24

I have a couple of tubes of sand in there right now. Probably add some more later.

I was just thinking about the tires. This Jeep will only operate in my neighborhood. I'll probably plow a rink out too. I was thinking studs, but I don't want to damage my driveway or concrete garage floor. Chains may do even worse damage. Maybe some excellent snow tires? Any tips...or maybe I'll open a new thread in the correct forum.


----------



## Brian Young

THE BOSS 1975;292377 said:


> you could buy a nice truck for 5000.00 you just have to do some research. There are people that have bought new and are now selling them ,that they only used for personal may be a older truck but sometimes older is better ! And if you plan on doing other driveways you have to get liability insurance ,otherwise you could be the one looking from the outside in of your old house !


"A nice truck for 5000.00" ? They are as rare as hitting the lottery IMO. If I were looking to buy a truck and plow even just for my own personal driveway and maybe a neighbor or two I still would be looking for something newer and in decent condition, something that never plowed before otherwise the risk of being broken down is greater. You probably are still looking in the 10-15K range plus insurance, and that might get you a 5-7 year old truck with a plow. Plowing isnt as fun and prosperous as people think.


----------



## YardMedic

Brian Young;427075 said:


> "A nice truck for 5000.00" ? They are as rare as hitting the lottery IMO. If I were looking to buy a truck and plow even just for my own personal driveway and maybe a neighbor or two I still would be looking for something newer and in decent condition, something that never plowed before otherwise the risk of being broken down is greater. You probably are still looking in the 10-15K range plus insurance, and that might get you a 5-7 year old truck with a plow. Plowing isnt as fun and prosperous as people think.


Many of us push our trucks to the limits for 10-15 events a year, pushing large numbers of driveways or commercials. He's doing his driveway, which means this thing needs to run for a half hour 10-15 times per year. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect his 30 year-old piece can do it. Heck, some people might throw that Jeep in as a front-line truck!! I'd say even with some attention over the next few years, it's a good investment. A diamond in the rough, I'm sure.


----------



## tvpierce

mark24;427057 said:


> I have a couple of tubes of sand in there right now. Probably add some more later.
> 
> I was just thinking about the tires. This Jeep will only operate in my neighborhood. I'll probably plow a rink out too. I was thinking studs, but I don't want to damage my driveway or concrete garage floor. Chains may do even worse damage. Maybe some excellent snow tires? Any tips...or maybe I'll open a new thread in the correct forum.


Studs or chains shouldn't hurt your garage floor -- unless you have a special surface on the floor. But both studs and chains can relly do a number on a paved driveway. I scuffed mine up pretty good down at the mouth of the driveway where I stack the snow. So if it's a concern, then good snow tires will be fine. Do a search on this site, there's a Cooper snow tire that folks here seem to rave about (Discover, Discovery, or something).

Don't be afraid to spend a little money on them, because they will help tremendously, and with the use you're putting on them, they'll last for 20+ years... so they'll dry-rot before they wear out.


----------



## NJ Plowman

Hey Mark,

Your original post was asking a question. We tried to HELP YOU with the question that you were looking for an answer for. I based my answer on years of experience in the snow removal business and gave you my opinion to the question that you were asking help with. You obviously had a predetermined answer to your own question because you shot down everybody that gave you the basically same answer I did, that it might not be worth it. You seem to have made some fun of us here. Why?


----------



## SuperPlow Guy

MARK24 consider a SuperPLow... move with your next vehicles over those 20 years....save some payup will pay for itself in a few seasons. Just a thought.


----------



## countrydoc

Mark24,

Its always entertaining to read the posts in response to your original question, which is a fundamental question about why we are all here (at least on this part of the site, the non-commercial plowers).

The economic benefit of plowing yourself is a hard case to make, but you may have nailed that if your jeep and plow cost $2k.

The hard part to factor is the value of the time you will spend, and the cost of upkeep/repairs on your equipment. And who is available to pull you out of the ditch if/when you get stuck.

I went through the same process you have gone through, and I decided the best reason to plow myself is just because I want to.

Ya, I needed to get a new(er) truck, so why not spend a little more and get one with a plow, etc. I need to pull a camper too, so I wanted to go with a 3/4 ton. Went back and forth on the diesel/gas question, ended up with a gasser and it makes plenty of torque for my needs. I ended up with a 2001 Chevy 2500HD 6L with an 8ft Fisher MM. I don't think about whether it is costing more or less than hiring someone to plow because I know it would be cheaper and easier to pay one of the local guys to plow me (I have a driveway that is only about 50 yards but also have a private gravel road that needs clearing and big wind drifts that come after the plows have all gone). But the bottom line is that I just want to do it for myself and that's the best reason to do it. Folks up here don't ask if it is more cost-efficient to buy a snowmobile instead of a pair of skis or showshoes, they buy the snowmobile cuz they want to. Same thing with the plow.

So enjoy your rig and enjoy the feeling of taking care of yourself and your family. Just watch out cuz those narrow plows (under 9 ft) make it a lot easier to get your front wheel stuck in the ditch. I've got a couple of buddies up here who have plowed for years (campground owners and such), and they are already laughing at me and taking bets on how soon I'll be calling them to pull me out when I get stuck.


----------



## kah68

Mark, I used to plow our yard (3 acres), with a 70's vintage cj with 3 speed stick, 304 v-8, 6' hudraulic plow and no widows or heat. Yes it sucked in the really cold weather but the little bugger would push and push and push snow like crazy in low range if you had the traction. The short wheel base will be perfect for the driveway and C.J. parts or pretty common thanks to their popularity in the off road world. I am of the old shcool thinking of maintiaining a vehicle, being if it's old enough, I can fix alot of it myself, if you are somewhat handy I'm sure you will be able to keep your 'new to you' toy going for a lot of years, and YES I do think you will be putting $ in your pocket this route over the long run.

Kirk


----------



## kah68

Mark, I used to plow our yard (3 acres), with a 70's vintage cj with 3 speed stick, 304 v-8, 6' hudraulic plow and no widows or heat. Yes it sucked in the really cold weather but the little bugger would push and push and push snow like crazy in low range if you had the traction. The short wheel base will be perfect for the driveway and C.J. parts or pretty common thanks to their popularity in the off road world. I am of the old school thinking of maintiaining a vehicle, being if it's old enough, I can fix alot of it myself, if you are somewhat handy I'm sure you will be able to keep your 'new to you' toy going for a lot of years, and YES I do think you will be putting $ in your pocket this route over the long run.

Kirk


----------



## panhead9

mark24;292371 said:


> For the last 4 years I have been paying someone to remove the snow from my driveway. The cost I have gone with has been the season cost of $750. I have a big driveway with a hill.
> 
> I plan on being in this house for the next 20 years as it is my dream home. So my question is should I plan on forking over more than $15,000 over that time to have someone plow me out every year or should I buy my own plow? I've also tinkered with the idea of plowing my neighbors driveways too for additional dough.
> 
> What would you do? Buy the plow or pay the man?


To me its not about economics but a matter of convenience. (Ex. Do it at your own pace and being able to clean up the next day at your leisure)


----------

